
Web Landmines: Thrash, Nags and Bloat - nattaylor
http://www.nattaylor.com/blog/2017/web-landmines/
======
nattaylor
Before I wrote this I knew it was bad, but one site I checked was: 3118
requests, 10.6MB, XHR: 201, JS: 1238, CSS: 15, Image: 837, Media: 3, Font: 17,
Doc: 333, Other: 436, Cookies: 36 domains

